# my nokian hakkapeliitta r2 review



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

This is my review of the tires so far.


This is a link to some pictures of the rims and tire 
http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/64-c...70-aftermarket-steel-wheels-winter-tires.html


But so far its great MPG is NOT AFFECTED I actually think I gained 1mpg but to soon to be 100%. They are very quiet even driving at 70mph very responsive and not squishy as some can be drove in a down pore and no issues with braking or anything. they do feel "stiffer" when on rough roads but I don't feel that is a issue 


I know I could have gotten a cheaper tire but I work for the state and there is NO such thing as a snow day and while I am finishing up my ramcharger project I need to be confident that I can handle the roads.


Any questions ask and I will give you an answer


----------



## Rich+Cruze! (Apr 8, 2014)

Has it snowed yet?

How difficult was it to track down Nokians?


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

Well that depends I found a place where I could have gotten them for 115 each shipped if paid in person no phone orders but 5 members later only one actually responded I called my usual place and got them. No snow yet. Most likely will swap the factory back on this weekend it only takes 15-20 miss to do a swap


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

Yesterday was my first true test in 6+ inches of unplowed snow this season. They are very planted and felt great was being brave at times and was able to drive 50 before it felt "loose" under me but other then that i cant complain. Been doing a lot of blacktop driving and it feels SOLID i PICKED UP MPGS with these tires which is crazy poring rainstorms no issues tight highspeed driving NO issues


----------

